# Can I freeze coconut cream?



## htc (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi, Does anyone know if I can freeze unused coconut cream? I usually don't use the whole can, and hate to waste the rest.  Sorry if this is a duplicate topic for you, I didn't know what forum to post this question on, since I use coconut cream for sauces, ethnic foods, meat dishes, etc.  

Thanks!


----------



## MJ (Oct 29, 2004)

I don't know. Lets bump this again and see if anyone knows.


----------



## GB (Oct 29, 2004)

I am really not sure, but I seem to remember reading somewhere on this board that you can freeze it. I can't remember for sure though. Give it a shot and let us know. You can be the one to educate us


----------



## middie (Oct 29, 2004)

i do recall that yes you can freeze it. i remember someone saying they put their's in an ice cube tray and just thawing what they need when they needed it.


----------

